# What hardware are you running FreeBSD on at Home?



## hitest (Dec 19, 2021)

I've happily used FreeBSD since 5.x (I don't remember the exact version).  Like the thread title states I am curious to hear what you're using at your house/apartment to run FreeBSD.
At the moment I'm running FreeBSD 13.0 on my trusty old T410 Thinkpad which boasts a 2.40 GHz i5 CPU and 4 GB RAM.  It runs XFCE quite nicely.

hitest@daemon:~ $ uname -a
FreeBSD daemon.darkstar.home 13.0-RELEASE-p4 FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE-p4 #0: Tue Aug 24 07:33:27 UTC 2021     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/amd64.amd64/sys/GENERIC  amd64


----------



## eternal_noob (Dec 19, 2021)

I run FreeBSD 13.0 on a Raspberry Pi 400. You can see a screenshot here.


----------



## shkhln (Dec 19, 2021)

Ryzen 5600X, 64 GB RAM, Nvidia GTX 1660 here. No amount of RAM would please Firefox though.


----------



## eternal_noob (Dec 19, 2021)

shkhln said:


> No amount of RAM would please Firefox though.





> I have roughly 9k tabs suspended open.


----------



## shkhln (Dec 19, 2021)

My impression is that you need 4k-5k tabs to see the effect, but the point is that Firefox will happily let you open as many tabs as you like, but it will be unable to restore the session. There are no warning signs whatsoever.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 19, 2021)

Gigabyte i7 motherboard with 32GB ram, nVidia GT9600 (yes, that's right), dual monitors, i3-wm.

EDIT: I forgot my laptop. A Dell Inspiron 1720 but it's only for testing, miscellaneous stuff and backups.


----------



## facedebouc (Dec 19, 2021)

My desktop: Asus M5A75L-M LX3 motherboard with FX-6300 8Gb ram, 1Tb ssd + 2Tb hdd, nVidia GT610 (Fvwm)
My laptop: HP-15 i3-5005U 6Gb ram, 256Gb ssd, (Fvwm)
My wife laptop: Toshiba Satellite C70-A-107 Pentium G2020M 4Gb ram, ssd 128Gb, (Xfce)
My mother laptop: Very old Fujitsu-Siemens Amilo Celeron ? with 2Gb ram + hdd, (Xfce)
All are running FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE nicely


----------



## meaw229a (Dec 20, 2021)

hp Elite Desk 800 G5. I7-9700 8 core, 16GB Ram, 500GB NVME m2 ssd, has Intel integrated graphic at the moment but that will be
replaced to something AMD soon.
And my favorite toy. hp Thin client t630 but I name it big client. Has 4 core AMD Cpu, Radeon graphic, 8GB ram and 120GB sata ssd.
(There is nothing thin on this thing).


----------



## Alexander88207 (Dec 20, 2021)

Desktop: 16GB RAM, 500GB SSD, Intel i5-10600K, Radeon RX 570.
Portable: ASUS L210 MA-DB01: 64GB eMMC, Intel Celeron N4020, 4GB RAM, Intel UHD Graphics 600 (Needs FreeBSD Stable 13 atm because there is a change in the iichid driver that is not in 13-REL yet.)


----------



## rootbert (Dec 20, 2021)

2x APU2 (E4) from pcengines
1x AMD Ryzen 3700X 64GB ECC 2x1TB NVME
1x Intel Xeon E5-1630 v4 64GB ECC 2x500GB SATA-SSD
1x Intel i7-2600K, 16GB, 2x500GB SATA-SSD
1x Lenovo ThinkPad x220
1x Samsung Notebook
2x HP Notebook
1x IBM ThinkPad E580

where HOME == OFFICE.


----------



## CuatroTorres (Dec 20, 2021)

eternal_noob My understanding is that there were problems running FreeBSD on Raspberry in the past, usually network/wifi/hdmi issues. Great news.


----------



## Sgaduuw (Dec 20, 2021)

4x Raspberry Pi 4b
1x Raspberry Pi 3b
1x Alienware desktop
1x Clevo laptop
1x Vultr compute
The moment the Raspberry Pi became a tier 1 citizen, I switched over all Pi's I could


----------



## eternal_noob (Dec 20, 2021)

CuatroTorres Yes, WiFi and sound doesn't work at the moment. But using the scbf X.Org driver for HDMI works like a charm (up to 1080p resolution). Ethernet works too.


----------



## jardows (Dec 20, 2021)

Primary Desktop:  Ryzen 3600 in an ASUS TUF Gaming x570-Plus, 16 GB RAM, XFX Fatboy RX590 GPU, WD SN750 500GB SSD, and an old HP Broadcom dual GB Ethernet adapter (For VM passthrough).  

Secondary Desktop:  Intel Xeon E3-1245 v2 in an ASUS P8Z68-V, 8 GB RAM, low-end Nvidia GPU (can't remember the exact model) and an old Crucial 256 GB SSD.

Laptop:  Dell Latitude E5570

Home Server:  AMD FX-8320 in an ASUS M5A78L-M LX PLUS, 8GB of ECC RAM, 2x 250GB WD Black 2.5" HDD's mirrored, 2x 4TB WD GOLD HDD's mirrored.


----------



## Paul Floyd (Dec 20, 2021)

A fairly old HP z400 workstation.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 20, 2021)

<https://bsd-hardware.info/?probe=44d3e7366c>


----------



## tingo (Dec 21, 2021)

Here is my history so far http://dmesgd.nycbug.org/index.cgi?do=index&fts=tingo+FreeBSD


----------



## rafael_grether (Dec 22, 2021)

grahamperrin said:


> <https://bsd-hardware.info/?probe=44d3e7366c>


Grahamperrin, I saw many hardwares that PCI Communication Controller failed, like yours.
But in practice, what does it affect? All PCI slots doesn't works, is that it?

I will buy a new Desktop (ASUS B560M-A), that according some hardware probes, have the same problem with PCI Communication Controller.


----------



## eepete (Dec 22, 2021)

Various 8 core Xenons on SuperMicro motherboards over the years, the current sever is:
SuperServer SYS-1019P-WTR
1 x Intel Xeon Gold 16 core 6246R 3.4GHZ 35.75MB Cache processor 6 x 16GB DDR4-2933 memory
Three 4 TB 2MLC SATA mirrored, ZFS
Dual 10GBase-T LAN with Intel X722+X557 Networking
ASPEED AST2500 BMC
500W redundant power supplies
Life is too short for not having: ECC, Mirrored drives, redundant supplies, UPS.
There is also a little "Office == Home" in play, as someone indicated above. Loved that!

And the fun sever is for mobile use. Enclosed is annotated pix. Processor speed is actually 2.2 GHz.  This is not the Atom processor of 5 years ago, and good to see that Intel got the message that ECC is not just for Xeons. The trend towards 12V only power for these Mini-ATX boards is a win.
The power supply I designed is good for 6.5 to 18 V in, ignition turns it on, a micro on the power supply brings the system up and down gracefully. Timing and configuration of the power supply is done over a serial port, a 2nd serial port goes to the motherboard so it can monitor all the supply specs, and know how long until the supply pushes the front panel power button to initiate a shutdown. The win of the Boost-Buck supply is the system stays up even when you crank the vehicle. The supply also has an output the rear of the chassis that can be set for 1.8 to 15 volts. At 12 volts, it can supply 5 amps.

Have been watching FreeBSD on the PI, especially with the PI4. I just want the config files I know, not a whole new set with different content of the same variables (kinda) stored in different places.


----------



## DenisVS (Dec 22, 2021)

GIGABYTE GA-970A-UD3
AMD FX(tm)-8320
32GB RAM
2 TB WD Purple
GeForce GT710-4H-SL-2GD5 · 4x HDMI 
3 monitors
This is my main PC for all stuff (work and entertainment).


----------



## genneko (Dec 22, 2021)

Currently running 12.2 or 12.3 on

PC Engines APU2D4 with 4GB RAM as a router
intel DN2800MT with 4GB RAM as a home NAS
lenovo T480 with 32GB RAM as a main laptop
Was running various versions on

NEC MC-MK12
TOSHIBA Tecra 8000
VIA Eden ESP6000 667MHz
Raspberry Pi 1 Model B+


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 22, 2021)

rafael_grether said:


> PCI Communication Controller failed, like yours.



Honestly, I never paid attention to reported failures in _communication_ areas of the reports, but now I see <https://bsd-hardware.info/?probe=44d3e7366c#pci:8086-1e3a-103c-17a7> for the _MEI_ controller – presumably Intel _Management Engine Interface_:  









						Intel Management Engine - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Never paid attention to _communication_ areas because even if *Bluetooth* is driven, the UX with FreeBSD is ridiculous. Naturally it's amongst the ideas for FreeBSD-foundation supported projects <https://forums.freebsd.org/posts/547339>, hopefully someone will take up the work – with or without Foundation support.


----------



## shkhln (Dec 22, 2021)

As far as I am aware, there aren't any pieces of hardware that are actually named "PCI Communication Controller", so it can't be broken. The bus itself pretty much goes straight to the CPU package.


----------



## JHBlake (Dec 23, 2021)

Currently running FreeBSD 13.0 on a Zotac ZBOX-CI323NANO-U
(Initially installed 12.2)

$ dmesg | grep CPU
CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU  N3150  @ 1.60GHz (1600.05-MHz K8-class CPU)
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 4 CPUs
[...]

Somewhere along the way, after an update, 'shutdown -r' and 'shutdown -p' stopped working; in both cases it just halts.  Haven't taken the time to troubleshoot, as I don't reboot that often and it's a minor nuisance.  Also had trouble getting the Intel graphics driver to work right, so had to go with scfb.  Aside from those issues it's been great.


----------



## kjsweeney (Dec 24, 2021)

Desktop:
Ryzen 5600X on ASUS TUF Gaming x570-Plus WiFi, Gigabyte Radeon 5500X, 32GB RAM, 500GB (FreeBSD) & 1TB M.2 NVMe (Win 10), Intel 9301 NIC, FreeBSD 13.0/Win 10 Home
Laptop:
HP Laptop 17-CA0, Ryzen 2600G, 16GB RAM, 500GB M.2 NVMe (FreeBSD), 1TB SATA SSD (Win 10), Intel AC 9260 WiFi, FreeBSD 13.0/Win 10 Home
Future NAS (Most components sourced):
Ryzen 3600X on ASRock X570D4I-2T, 32GB RAM, 2x 500GB boot SATA SSD, 6x 2TB SATA SSD (to be sourced), SilverStone ECS04 SAS Controller in a Silverstone CS01-HS case, either FreeBSD 13.0 or TrueNAS Core


----------

